# dump bios



## nate39 (Jan 3, 2006)

I see there is a dump bios button in ATI tool
Could someone explain why you would dump your bios?  I assume it is talking about the vid card bios, but when would you do this?  thanks


----------



## AceFactor (Jan 3, 2006)

Its useful if you intend on flashing the bios on your card for better performance, so that you have a backup of the oroginal incase you need to flash back  

-Adam


----------



## nate39 (Jan 3, 2006)

I wish it were that easy to load a new one, thanks


----------

